

Hacker Monthly #6 is out - steveklabnik
http://www.magcloud.com/browse/Issue/126186

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I was asked some time ago for my permission to include comments that I made,
and I gave that permission freely. At the time, though, Hacker Monthly was
free, as I recall, and I'm now wondering about re-thinking that stance.

If my comments are used, how would I know? Should I now? Should I care?

Perhaps those whose comments are used should be offered a free copy, even if
only of the pages containing their words.

I'm not sure.

What do you think?

~~~
edw519
I was wondering the same thing. I also gave my permission, but have no idea if
it was exercised. We shouldn't have to wonder.

All comments should be free to all, on the website, retroactively to the first
issue. This was implied when permission was solicited.

~~~
bearwithclaws
It's my slip. I'm truly sorry about that.

When I was using the comment I never thought the authors (graciously) gave me
the permission _while_ the issues were still free for digital download.

I will personally contact the comment authors that appeared in the paid issues
(#4 - #6) who given me the permission the their comments in the free issues
(#1 - #4) to see how we could resolve this.

------
bl4k
If you just want to read the articles online, if you go to the magazine
homepage the table of contents has clickable links:

<http://hackermonthly.com/>

~~~
bearwithclaws
Thanks. I've also created a HN thread for the latest issue:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1856111>

------
revorad
I'm very impressed by the design and layout. Great work, guys!

------
vaksel
$120/yr for recycled content from HN/other sites seems very pricey...do you
think you are really creating more value than the Wall Street Journal that
costs $119/yr?

~~~
bearwithclaws
We couldn't charge any lower than that. If you do the math, we actually don't
make any money from the print subscription plan.

------
aberkowitz
I hate advertisements just as much as the next person [1], but; with those
prices you should seriously get more ads.

[1] I have no complaints about interesting, relevant ads that don't get in the
way.

~~~
templaedhel
You could give yc startups a discount.

~~~
bearwithclaws
We did (and we are doing it now).

